# Whar is up with App tipping?



## Matt's your driver (Nov 24, 2016)

I had 90 riders this week, and I got just six online tips?
I have 2700+ rides. 
I had hoped that this tip option would help me deal with the .60 per mile pay rate.
I am worn out.
I am tired tired.
Not trying to be negative.
I am a full time Driver here in the A
TL.
Peace.


----------



## Dragan (Jul 24, 2017)

Matt's your driver said:


> I had 90 riders this week, and I got just six online tips?
> I have 2700+ rides.
> I had hoped that this tip option would help me deal with the .60 per mile pay rate.
> I am worn out.
> ...


Its the service quality lol


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Matt's your driver said:


> I had 90 riders this week, and I got just six online tips?
> I have 2700+ rides.
> I had hoped that this tip option would help me deal with the .60 per mile pay rate.
> I am worn out.
> ...


The damage was done years ago. It will take a while to un brainwash the Uber users. I even had 4 grown people in my car on a Lyft trip. I am telling them that Uber and Lyft pay the same so it is impossible that one included a tip and the other doesn't. One lady understood what I was saying, the other told me 3 times that Uber drivers are not supposed to be tipped. Even when I told her the Uber app finally says there is no tip included in the fare. At that time, it had not been announced that Uber would allow in app tips. The resentment that she holds on the issue was stunning. It doesn't matter what the driver says, it doesn't matter what the Uber app says, it doesn't matter what the facts are about driver compensation. Being Uber means, no need to tip.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Matt's your driver said:


> I had 90 riders this week, and I got just six online tips?
> I have 2700+ rides.
> I had hoped that this tip option would help me deal with the .60 per mile pay rate.
> I am worn out.
> ...


I have been keeping track of how many of my pax actually rate me. If they don't rate you they won't get to the tip screen.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Dragan said:


> Its the service quality lol











Damm nice ride average. Mine are a quarter of those.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Matt's your driver said:


> I had 90 riders this week, and I got just six online tips?
> I have 2700+ rides.
> I had hoped that this tip option would help me deal with the .60 per mile pay rate.
> I am worn out.
> ...


Had a small streak lately of 3 different pax saying they would tip but had no cash. I mentioned the new tip option on the app to them. Still no tip showing from any of them. No surprise.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Just one $2.00 tip so far and a couple cash. Cheap ass MFers


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

negeorgia said:


> The damage was done years ago. It will take a while to un brainwash the Uber users. I even had 4 grown people in my car on a Lyft trip. I am telling them that Uber and Lyft pay the same so it is impossible that one included a tip and the other doesn't. One lady understood what I was saying, the other told me 3 times that Uber drivers are not supposed to be tipped. Even when I told her the Uber app finally says there is no tip included in the fare. At that time it had not been announced that Uber would allow in app tips. The resentment that she holds on the issue was stunning. It doesn't matter what the driver says, it doesn't matter what the Uber app says, it doesn't matter what the facts are about driver compensation. Being Uber means, no need to tip.


Yea that's pretty crazy and sad. Some passengers just say that Uber drivers aren't supposed to be tipped because that is what they want to believe.

And the reason I know this now is because before we could give them the benefit of the doubt when they thought tips were included. Now, it's a FACT that you can add a tip in the app. So when they deny this and say Uber drivers aren't supposed to be tipped, I think it's just them being selfish and in denial. There's no excuse anymore.

See with taxi drivers, you pay after. But the truth is people don't like to tip. They don't tip us because they can get away with it. They'll never see us again and won't have to stiff us in front of our face or worry about getting their food spat on. They think an Uber driver shouldn't be tipped because they can get away with it.

Funny when you hear someone say, ''Why should I tip an Uber Driver?''

The question is, ''Why shouldn't you?''

I had an Uber rider who kept on telling me she hopes Uber drivers are paid well since we do so much for all the danger. But the funny thing is I don't see a tip from her.


----------



## Tomahawk21 (Apr 3, 2017)

I have had a couple people that tipped me say they couldn't be happier for in-app tipping because giving cash to the driver felt "awkward". Hey thanks for tip!


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Tomahawk21 said:


> I have had a couple people that tipped me say they couldn't be happier for in-app tipping because giving cash to the driver felt "awkward". Hey thanks for tip!


Lol. And I feel awkward that they felt awkward. I feel awkward for not giving someone a tip if that's the only way.


----------



## Tomahawk21 (Apr 3, 2017)

What's awkward is waiting for them to dig around in the purse or pocket to find the couple dollars. Had one older lady pull a dollar bill out of sock and hand it me... lol


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Tomahawk21 said:


> What's awkward is waiting for them to dig around in the purse or pocket to find the couple dollars. Had one older lady pull a dollar bill out of sock and hand it me... lol


Was it moist?


----------



## islanders88 (May 7, 2017)

exactly my thought. In taxis with cash, they know drivers will know right away if tip was given or not so people do it out of pressure. Here in the app, i can make promise to tip but i won't see you ever again, therefore i can stiff you on tip and won't feel bad.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

islanders88 said:


> exactly my thought. In taxis with cash, they know drivers will know right away if tip was given or not so people do it out of pressure. Here in the app, i can make promise to tip but i won't see you ever again, therefore i can stiff you on tip and won't feel bad.


You should still feel bad.


----------



## Dragan (Jul 24, 2017)

negeorgia said:


> The damage was done years ago. It will take a while to un brainwash the Uber users. I even had 4 grown people in my car on a Lyft trip. I am telling them that Uber and Lyft pay the same so it is impossible that one included a tip and the other doesn't. One lady understood what I was saying, the other told me 3 times that Uber drivers are not supposed to be tipped. Even when I told her the Uber app finally says there is no tip included in the fare. At that time, it had not been announced that Uber would allow in app tips. The resentment that she holds on the issue was stunning. It doesn't matter what the driver says, it doesn't matter what the Uber app says, it doesn't matter what the facts are about driver compensation. Being Uber means, no need to tip.


Everything will change when a lot of driver's go broke while driving for 12$ on hour burning own gas . Promotions & surge driving is the only way to profit


----------

